# Rite aids



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Just wondering if any of you know what management company has the rite aids in the pa area this season


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

Advanced service solutions. I laughed when they sent pricing over. 200.00 a month won’t even cover fuel. Freaking jokers


----------



## SCEnterprises (Nov 30, 2019)

97BlackDiesel said:


> Advanced service solutions. I laughed when they sent pricing over. 200.00 a month won't even cover fuel. Freaking jokers


Is this real life? Anyone that knows me will tell you....I never shut up...and I'm speechless...just friggin wow


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Avoid all chain stores and the nationals that service them , "The end "


----------



## blueridgeLC (Nov 9, 2019)

97BlackDiesel said:


> Advanced service solutions. I laughed when they sent pricing over. 200.00 a month won't even cover fuel. Freaking jokers


!!! flat fee ? 200 a month ! Insane


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Limit...1 push per month


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Drock78 said:


> Limit...1 push per month


 No salt included !


----------

